# Anyone know Sifu Mike Marshall



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Guys! Im new to the CMA section of the forum. I was wondering if any of you all have heard of or trained with Sifu Mike Marshall? I was looking up other school in my city on the internet and came across his. He teaches mainly Hung Gar but also teaches a little of Mantis style, Choy Lay Fut and Long Fist. If anyone can tell me some stuff about him other than whats on his site that would be great. I have also tried to search for him through out the forum and have found nothing. Thanks

B


----------



## clfsean (Jan 12, 2007)

Gotta a website? 

The name doesn't ring a bell off the top of my head, but that doesn't mean I don't know who he is... just can't place him.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 13, 2007)

This is the website for his school and it also has some stuff about him on there.

B


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 13, 2007)

This is the website for his school


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 15, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> This is the website for his school


 
http://www.allabouttheart.com/

Sorry about that one

B


----------



## clfsean (Jan 15, 2007)

That's who I thought it was.

I don't know him personally but I know the reputation(s) of his teacher(s). *If *they say he's ok to teach under their name, then he's ok to teach. 

Both Bucksam Kong & Kam Yuen are "old school" tachers. You don't get permission to teach unless you've shown you can teach with the knowledge & experience to back it up.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 15, 2007)

clfsean said:


> That's who I thought it was.
> 
> I don't know him personally but I know the reputation(s) of his teacher(s). *If *they say he's ok to teach under their name, then he's ok to teach.
> 
> Both Bucksam Kong & Kam Yuen are "old school" tachers. You don't get permission to teach unless you've shown you can teach with the knowledge & experience to back it up.


 
So it is safe to say that he would be a good teacher? 

B


----------



## clfsean (Jan 15, 2007)

KempoGuy06 said:


> So it is safe to say that he would be a good teacher?
> 
> B


 
Well it's safe to say his training is solid & secure & has approval to teach in the open under his teacher(s) name . 

A good teacher... probably, but we all know from person to person. My best advice would be to go & see. Chances are yes he's a fine teacher, but there's always the fit between the teacher & student that needs to happen. You can't find that until you see.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 15, 2007)

clfsean said:


> Well it's safe to say his training is solid & secure & has approval to teach in the open under his teacher(s) name .
> 
> A good teacher... probably, but we all know from person to person. My best advice would be to go & see. Chances are yes he's a fine teacher, but there's always the fit between the teacher & student that needs to happen. You can't find that until you see.


 
Thats cool, I was doing the research for my friend. He wants to start training as but wants to do something different that me. 

I am training in SKK and am only an orange belt. I would love to get out and broaden my knowledge one day but figure it is best to wait until i have reached my black belt.

Thanks for the help.

B


----------



## jtw1380 (Feb 27, 2007)

I currently train at least 3 times a week with Sifu Mike.  He teaches Choy Li Fut, and Mantis, but focuses on the Hung.  He focuses on all aspects of the art, and truly teaches you how to use it, which is rare in this day.  You will get in shape, and you will learn how to apply techniques from the forms, along with other general fighting techniques.  If you live in Louisville, or close, and you are serious, send me an email at hungfistboxing@yahoo.com.


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 1, 2007)

Im a student of Sifu Mikes as well, and I must say he is very much the real thing.  His condition alone lets you know he knows his style, and his attention to detail in forms and weapons is exceptional.

Hes the single reason why I came back to martial arts a year ago.


----------



## mryddin (Nov 23, 2007)

hungfistron or jtw1380....

 Can you guys tell me the current location of your kwoon? I am on the verge of visiting a few schools and I am most interested in learning Hung Gar... just not sure if you may be to far away or not... I am going to call and try to meet up with Mike and see if he can help me with some questions I have.


Thanks... hope to meet you guys soon....


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 27, 2007)

I havent been to classes in over a month like I posted to you earlier, when I was training with him we were at Tom Sawyer Park.  I believe he has a school though now, I'll call him or one of the Students and find out...


----------



## mryddin (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks.... I have his number, I just am not sure what to do. You know if he does the free intro classes or not? Also how big is his class (member wise)... and what did you pay?


----------



## clfsean (Nov 27, 2007)

hungfistron said:


> I havent been to classes in over a month like I posted to you earlier, when I was training with him we were at Tom Sawyer Park. I believe he has a school though now, I'll call him or one of the Students and find out...


 
I know that park!!!! I've been to the BMX track there once for a nat'l meet years ago... nice part of town & beautiful country.


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 28, 2007)

He charged about 75 dollars a month, but you had to pay 2 months in advance.  And I did 3 a days for 9 months, then I did one class a week.  His class size when I took classes on Sat was about 4 to 5 guys.  And yes your first class is free...


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 28, 2007)

This will be my only double post, here is a look at Sifu Mike...


----------



## mryddin (Nov 28, 2007)

I met Sifu Mike tonight for the first time... Just wanted to say I was pretty impressed over all... he has a lot of skill you can see that for sure... And he has some talented studants... I like his charisma and drive... I plan on going back agn to watch to try to decide what to do next... Kung Fu looks rather chaotic though.... lots of moves I am not use to... really powerful stuff....


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 30, 2007)

Great to see that you liked what you saw. You wont find many like Sifu Mike, hes truly one of the best.  Once again I'm happy you decided to give it try, good luck man!

I may try to head to his class on next sat, so maybe I'll get the chance to meet you.


----------



## mryddin (Dec 1, 2007)

that would be cool... if you like I will say something to him about you? Other than that I am just about hooked on it already... He is really talented and that art form looks really powerful.... You should try to be there Sat... I have a lot to learn (looks so complicated) but really cool. My one and only concern other than I am in really bad shape is that I have a bad back due to bulging disk surgery.... so I hope that doesn&#8217;t screw me out of this deal... 

Also I work for abig company downtown as a network engineer in their NOC... and long story short I am trying real hard to get training time in the corp. Gym (real nice gym attached to weight room, steam and sona room as well as racquet ball and so on)... not sure if that will work out but at the very least the gym floor would be super great to work out on. They are concerned with legal issues like what may happen if someone gets hurt&#8230; So who knows&#8230;

I am looking forward to meeting you... all the other guys are really nice and talented as well.

Sifu Mike is the real deal though and that is what I am looking for... he is really talented.

see you there.



class today you know
10:30 and he said it will last all day... (he has two of his students up today from west Virginia) been studying for 17 years in Hung Gar...

good stuff


----------



## hungfistron (Dec 1, 2007)

Once again nice to see that you are enjoying it!  And I'm going to call him tomorrow, hopefully hes not too mad at me for not being at class for 2 months 

But dont feel bad or awkward about not knowing, it speaks volumes that you are even openminded enough to try.  Hung Gar is very grueling, if it isnt the most painfull martial art to learn, its definately one of them.  So keep stretching through the week, and try to hold the horse stance as long as you can several times over the next several days.  My biggest flaw is my flexibility, so I have been working on that for the last 4 months.


----------



## mryddin (Dec 1, 2007)

Well I did enjoy the class... only bad thing was after the first 10 min of working the horse stance and a few other things I almost couldn&#8217;t stand up... it was crazy. I knew I was in bad shape but had no idea it was that bad. It&#8217;s going to take me a while to get my legs in shape... I had to hard of a time trying the kicks and even the bow was crazy hard for me... most of it was because my legs were so beat I couldn&#8217;t get them to support me to learn the other things.... Man... but I will tell you this I like it and would have been disappointed if it were easy. I have not trained in MA for a long time so my skills have just about all left me but I am eager to learn and ready to commit. He is a good instructor and I hope I don&#8217;t let him down by not picking up things as fast as he would like me to.... I plan on training hard... but my first obstacle will be my legs.

Great stuff...... Happy I am part of the Hung Gar family... I picked up some Tiger Balm... going to use some now and hope I can stand in the morning...  I will pm you later in the day...

I am going to work the Horse to forward bow and arrow stance like non stop till my legs get to where they do not fail me... I cant learn if I cant stand.

ttl


----------



## hungfistron (Dec 6, 2007)

How was last nights lesson with Sifu Mike??


----------



## mryddin (Dec 6, 2007)

It was great... I have a long way to go to get in shape so I can progress but I am not in a hurry... Foundation first... I have started Lau Gar and I cant for the life of me remember the first few bits he has shown me... I am trying to take it slow in order to remember the steps and proper technique... I have a lot to learn and a long way to go in order to be in proper shape... I like the class, Sifu Mike is a very talented instructor... everyone in the class is really nice. 

Now if I can only get in shape so I am not about to pass out during the warm up... Horse stance is ruff... My body has been soar since day one.... After my body is in shape I will learn better I think... But I am trying to get the first part of Lau Gar right now and still trying to get the bow down pat...

You planning on coming back or you going to peruse JKD? I most likely will not be there Saturday I work 6am - 6pm so I dont know how I would be able to make it.... 

Let me know


----------



## hungfistron (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll be there sat, at 10:30 am talked to Kevin and he put a good word so I'll be there.  Sorry you have to work, was looking forward to meeting u...


----------



## mryddin (Dec 6, 2007)

If I can get out there for my lunch break I will swing by...


----------



## mryddin (Dec 7, 2007)

I will be there... but only for lunch. I will get there about 11:00 and will have to leave at about 11:30-ish. It will not be a lot of time but I hope to at least get the warm up.

See you there...  (look for the lost guy walking in at about 11)


----------



## mryddin (Dec 8, 2007)

did you make it to class? I was there for a short while... but had to go back to work.


----------



## hungfistron (Dec 9, 2007)

Check your Pm


----------



## mryddin (Dec 10, 2007)

Got it, just give a yell when you can make it out...


----------



## hungfistron (Dec 11, 2007)

Pm me your telephone number, so we can rap about stuff


----------



## mryddin (Dec 13, 2007)

PM sent... sorry it took so long... just had time to reply...


----------



## hungfistron (Dec 26, 2007)

Spoke with Sifu Mike and Kevin yesterday, they said they would be taking a break from training at the wesport location. Something about the area being renovated.  Anyway, I told Kevin to say whats up to you


----------



## mryddin (Dec 27, 2007)

man, havent herd from you in a while? I have been so busy its been crazy... Class starts back up on the 2nd I think... you should come back? I am still far from in shape and have lots to learn but I like Sifu Mike a lot and feel very fortunate to be able to train in Hung Gar... its the real deal for sure... now if I can only get my body to agree with mu mind.


----------



## hungfistron (Dec 28, 2007)

Give yourself more time, remember you have the rest of your life 

I did give you a call a couple of weeks back, did you hear my message?


----------



## mryddin (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone else looking to find out about Hung Gar or looking for Sifu Mike Marshall can find all you need here:

http://louisvillehunggarkungfu.com/



hope links are ok... This is the best way right now to get him....


----------



## hungfistron (Jan 23, 2008)

Great site, and I must say it does Sifu Mike and the style of Hung Gar justice!


----------



## mryddin (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for the comment on the site... it will continue to grow as I have time to devote to it... Feel free to get on there any time and post or call to take part in anything going on.


----------



## hungfistron (Feb 25, 2008)

The moon and stars have aligned, so I will be there this Sat.  Will Sifu be there?  Or will he be headed to Fort Knox this week?


----------



## hungfistron (Mar 3, 2008)

I came out there finally and wouldnt you know it, you guys have left 

Where are the classes being held at?


----------



## mryddin (Mar 6, 2008)

man somehow I keep missing your posts?? Do me a favor whenever you need info call Sifu.... We are in the middle of moving and will be in the new place soon (real nice) see other post....


Louisville Shaolin Fighting Arts
Phone: 502-314-0998 (Sifu Mikes Cell)

http://louisvilleshaolinfightingarts.com/index.html


----------



## hungfistron (Mar 6, 2008)

Cool, i'll hit up Sifu...


----------



## hungfistron (Mar 26, 2008)

Hate to double post I hurt my foot/ankle sleding with my son about 2 weeks ago... I'm just now recovering enough to walk, so my return will be delayed.

Hopefully by next week I can put more weight on it


----------



## hungfistron (May 28, 2008)

First off Im back 

Been strength training at a local fitness center, and i have just began running again.  I've been doing wing Chun again as well, had enough strength to do that a bit earlier than HungGar   Anyway I contacted Sifu Marshall even tried to meet with him, but when I got there I believe he left.  I'm pretty sure it was his place, as far as the address and such.  I left several messages, hopefully he is ok.  Anyway I would like to meet up with you so that we could talk about a few concepts.  Send me a PM.


----------



## hungfistron (Jun 21, 2008)

Got in touch with Sifu Mike, and hes doing well.  I checked out the Bluegrass Championships that will be going on again today.  I was impressed with the students in forms, but the fighting left me wanting more.  Hopefully tonight they will show more of thier skill today.  I definately will be competing next year.


----------



## Iluvthehung (Jan 24, 2022)

KempoGuy06 said:


> Hey Guys! Im new to the CMA section of the forum. I was wondering if any of you all have heard of or trained with Sifu Mike Marshall? I was looking up other school in my city on the internet and came across his. He teaches mainly Hung Gar but also teaches a little of Mantis style, Choy Lay Fut and Long Fist. If anyone can tell me some stuff about him other than whats on his site that would be great. I have also tried to search for him through out the forum and have found nothing. Thanks
> 
> B


Yes…. Not only does he teach authentic traditional kung fu… Sifu Mike Marshall is a good man. Il


----------

